# Ranger Medic Handbook 2007



## EATIII (Jul 1, 2007)

saw this on another site, some good stuff

http://www.nccpeds.com/sdrive/opmed/rangermedichandbook2007.pdf


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 11, 2007)

I scored this from someone else, but thanks, it's a great reference for every medic.


----------



## rangerpsych (Jul 12, 2007)

don't share it, it's copyrighted and they will send the black helicopters...


----------



## DDSSDV (Jul 12, 2007)

I have the USN TACHMED CD and flip reference book. Excellent as well.


----------

